# Smiths Alarm Clock Find



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not too exciting I guess this one but surely a carboot bargain at a quid?

I cleaned it externally and had the back of to see what ails it internally and as guessed the mainspring has gone as you canj see in the pictures.

So what I need to know is what age is it? 40's, 50's or 60's...I ve never seen this hand configuration before? it is pretty mint cosmetically, will the lume be radium based, I ask this as if so it will passed on as I wouldn't want it at the side of my ear every night for 7 hours! If not then I intend to clean it and fix the mainspring if I can find one!


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

You got a bargain for a Â£1! I'd say early 50's by the look of it.

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd say 50's also, but about any Smiths mainspring from any Smiths alarm should make it live again - if you can get this one out, the "new" one aout and back in again without finger slashing :shocking: h34r:

:doctor:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers Mel, I thought it looked like it could bite! after 16 years in engineering I can usually spot a finger trapper or spring full of pent up aggression!


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Its really nice and well worth the price!!


----------

